# Bassmasters Southern Opens 2012!!!



## DeepweR

Im soooo fired up and ready!!! I hope this year will be as good or better than last year..


----------



## Old Dude

Good Luck, hope they eatin what you are chunkin.


----------



## Buzzerbaits

deep'we R said:


> Im soooo fired up and ready!!! I hope this year will be as good or better than last year..



Hey get up with me so I can get you a few more shirts..


----------



## Eugene Stinson

ME TOO  I laid out of the opens for the last 2 years. I think I will fish them this year.


----------



## jsimages

im gonna try my best to come up with the money and fish them as a co-angler in 2012. my debate is to fish the weekend series or the opens lol


----------



## fulltime

kips going to try his luck in the opens this year.


----------



## DeepweR

fulltime said:


> kips going to try his luck in the opens this year.



good deal,,, i'd like to see him win one. is he doin just the southern opens?


----------



## fulltime

as of now everstart and southerns


----------



## DeepweR

cool!


----------



## DeepweR

well i paid my deposit for all 3 Southern opens,,, i'll be getn` my tan on in January again this yr.


----------



## riverwon

Cant wait myself pudge!!! gonna throw my hat in for this year


----------



## DeepweR

Im ready brother,,,, u wanna stay with us? It'll be a cheap stay if we all get a house on each lake together,,, we can leave from the house in the boat rather than trailor to the ramp...


----------



## DeepweR

Anyone else goin to florida in january??? I cant wait!!!


----------



## aaron batson

I'm in.


----------



## DeepweR

aaron batson said:


> I'm in.



thats awesome Aaron,,, im sure i'll c you there. are u fishn` all 3?


----------



## DeepweR

does anyone know if Kip Carter signed up?


----------



## aaron batson

10-4 all three


----------



## DeepweR

aaron batson said:


> 10-4 all three



its fun brother,,, i wish u the best,,,


----------



## fulltime

Toyota is picking up kip on the southerns, he is in.


----------



## DeepweR

fulltime said:


> Toyota is picking up kip on the southerns, he is in.



Heck yeah,,,,  i hope the Georgia boys kick some tail!!!!


----------



## DeepweR

Ok guys,,, im leaven' next Tuesday to start this season off right!! I'm soo fired up,,, i hope to bring a win home to Ga,,, alot of my Ga boys will be there with me,,, yall  pray for us!!! Lets do this!!!


----------



## BassHunter25

Good Luck.  I fished as a co-angler at harris chain with brian snowden and woo daves a few years ago.  Snowden did the best sticking to the outside edges of the grass flipping and pitching.  and daves caught lots of fish under docks but no size.  Also, the dock pattern was pretty crowded.


----------



## DeepweR

BassHunter25 said:


> Good Luck.  I fished as a co-angler at harris chain with brian snowden and woo daves a few years ago.  Snowden did the best sticking to the outside edges of the grass flipping and pitching.  and daves caught lots of fish under docks but no size.  Also, the dock pattern was pretty crowded.



man i hope we dont flip docks,,, i hope its more an off shore bite (prespawn)  pattern. that way i dont get boated.


----------



## Steve78

deep'we R said:


> man i hope we dont flip docks,,, i hope its more an off shore bite (prespawn)  pattern. that way i dont get boated.



Good luck Jason!!


----------



## DeepweR

Steve78 said:


> Good luck Jason!!



Thank ya Steve!


----------



## DeepweR

Leaven' tomorrow


----------



## Old Dude

Good Luck my friend. Hope you can bring that win back to Ga.


----------



## DeepweR

Hey William,,, buddy im gonna give it my all buddy! I really appreciate u pulln' for me!


----------



## DeepweR

I'm guessn' u boys aint as fired up as me,,, but anyhow,, seen alot of gooduns crusin today,, few lil ones locked on the beds,,, details tomorrow after the weigh in,,,


----------



## DeepweR

Good luck tomorrow Brad, Kip, and Aaron,,, bring it home fellers!!!!


----------



## c-rig king

Is there somewhere we can see the daily pairings for the tourney?


----------



## DeepweR

Bout to weigh in,,, think i got about 7lbs with 3 fish


----------



## DeepweR

Rough day!!!! I thought those fish were bigger,,, 49th outa 197 aint to bad,, hope tomorrows better..


----------



## Steve78

Good luck buddy!! I have been hearing all day it was tough down there!


----------



## DeepweR

Thanks steve,,, gonna fire'em up tomorrow,, good lord willin'


----------



## Lukikus2

c-rig king said:


> Is there somewhere we can see the daily pairings for the tourney?



Not sure about pairings but you can watch the weigh-in on bassmaster.com.



deep'we R said:


> Rough day!!!! I thought those fish were bigger,,, 49th outa 197 aint to bad,, hope tomorrows better..



Not bad for Harris Chain. Hopefully you'll stick a few kickers today. Good luck.


----------



## Lukikus2

Update  

Who have you been paired with? Hopefully not Roland 

The reports I've been getting is they are in pre-spawn staging. How are most fishing?


----------



## Mike Harris

Unfortunately, Aaron zeroed today.  Kip rebounded great with 21-10.  He's sitting in 10th but probably won't make the top 12.


----------



## c-rig king

Man thats too bad for Aaron. I was hoping he would improve on day 1 weight and at least get a check. Kip's bag was impressive just too much ground to make up from day 1. Looks like they are just a few days early from having some really large sacks. I know that 11-10 was a beautiful fish!!! Really dark green color.


----------



## fulltime

Kip said he fished same waters as 1st day but he was boat 189 today boat 9 only caught 6 today, yesterday 2 bites all day. he said lane (leader) was in the same area.


----------



## Lukikus2

c-rig king said:


> Man thats too bad for Aaron. I was hoping he would improve on day 1 weight and at least get a check. Kip's bag was impressive just too much ground to make up from day 1. Looks like they are just a few days early from having some really large sacks. I know that 11-10 was a beautiful fish!!! Really dark green color.



Saw that bug eyed beast being weighed in. There were a few double digits at the scale.



fulltime said:


> Kip said he fished same waters as 1st day but he was boat 189 today boat 9 only caught 6 today, yesterday 2 bites all day. he said lane (leader) was in the same area.



That's the problem down here now. Same as what Guntersville went through. Kill the hydrilla and kill the fishing. Only so many places on the chain will hold good concetrations of fish because lack of "shaded" cover for both baitfish and predators.

It's all to appease the "pleasure" boaters. Some rich dude's daughter lands in some millfoil while skiing and thinks water moccassins are attacking her and she is going to die of a heart attack! She runs home to Dad who is the best friend of the Co. comissioner and tells him all the weeds have got to go or he can't support him in the next election unless he gets rid of them so he doesn't have to put up with the nonsense to start with. To be cont'd.....


----------



## DeepweR

Updates tomorrow headed home,, fishn hammonds tomorrow on lanier,, got the peddle down on 75 north,,,,might get 3 hrs sleep. Tough day!! Got my tail tucked andy head down low!


----------



## speechless33759

Deep be interested to see the updates.


----------



## DeepweR

Day 1 i fished with Tim Ezell, we fished the same spot all day. I had 4 bites and caught 4 fish.. Day 2 i fished with Lance Asbury,, we fished the same spot all day,, i had 2 bites and caught 1 fish and lost the other at the boat. The fish i caught were on a fluke, senko, and a Texas rigged junebug trick worm 3/16 weight. The fish were not there where we were fishn'. Its all good,,,,i had fun! I fished yesterday on lanier and had a blast,, we had 16lbs in the Hammonds tourney. We caught the fool outa fish tho.


----------



## Steve78

deep'we R said:


> Day 1 i fished with Tim Ezell, we fished the same spot all day. I had 4 bites and caught 4 fish.. Day 2 i fished with Lance Asbury,, we fished the same spot all day,, i had 2 bites and caught 1 fish and lost the other at the boat. The fish i caught were on a fluke, senko, and a Texas rigged junebug trick worm 3/16 weight. The fish were not there where we were fishn'. Its all good,,,,i had fun! I fished yesterday on lanier and had a blast,, we had 16lbs in the Hammonds tourney. We caught the fool outa fish tho.


Hope your ready for Varner in 2 weeks...


----------



## DeepweR

Steve78 said:


> Hope your ready for Varner in 2 weeks...



I am!


----------



## speechless33759

Deep are the pros really on a different level than the rest of us or would you say that a lot of luck and location plays a big part in it?


----------



## DeepweR

Not all the anglers are pros,,, neither of the guys i fished with were pros. I think its experence on the lake and luck that makes the defference.


----------



## Billy Madison

I agree with ya Deep. I was there and it was a great overall experience but you have to wonder what you could find if you had 5 or 6 days to prefish like my 2 pros did.


----------



## speechless33759

Yeah I can see that...especially after the first day, the leader was apparently a local. Now Chris Lane did great, but I wonder how many spots he knew about before getting there. I'm sure if they brought the tourney to a local lake some of us were familiar with, we'd do well too. Hey deep is it too late to register for the opens?


----------



## DeepweR

speechless33759 said:


> Yeah I can see that...especially after the first day, the leader was apparently a local. Now Chris Lane did great, but I wonder how many spots he knew about before getting there. I'm sure if they brought the tourney to a local lake some of us were familiar with, we'd do well too. Hey deep is it too late to register for the opens?



Call BASSMASTERS and see,, id bet they still have spots open.


----------



## DeepweR

Billy Madison said:


> I agree with ya Deep. I was there and it was a great overall experience but you have to wonder what you could find if you had 5 or 6 days to prefish like my 2 pros did.



So who'd u fish with and where did u finish?


----------



## fburris

speechless33759 said:


> Yeah I can see that...especially after the first day, the leader was apparently a local. Now Chris Lane did great, but I wonder how many spots he knew about before getting there. I'm sure if they brought the tourney to a local lake some of us were familiar with, we'd do well too. Hey deep is it too late to register for the opens?



Chris Lane is awesome. There are a handful of pros that can catch fish in a mud puddle. Even on our own lakes, it would be hard to stay par with them, they just have an instict, KVD and Edwin Evers both have that ability. We have a local, Kip Carter, who has that instict. When you watch thier performances, you can see a definate ability to catch fish in almost any situation. Kip fished this southern open and had 1 fish for 3 pounds the first day, and I was astonished, as he always catches fish. Then he turned around on day two and smacked 21 pounds. He went from like 144 the first day to finishing like 26th for the tournament. So, yea, we can hang with alot of the guys on alot of days, but it is hard to hang at the top against all that competition and GET a check. It is all about getting a check too, as it is hard to compete when you keep finishing one or two spots away from a check. But on a lake you know really well, you can compete, but think about the times you go out on a lake you know really well and still can't catch them sometimes. It is always alot tougher than you think just becasue of all the competition.

One of the biggest differences I see between a true pro and a weekend angler is the exactness of thier casts. Where I might have twenty do-overs in a day, they might have one, serious! And of course thier presentation looks effortless. In a course of a day, a really good caster might get an additional 300 casts per day versus a regular joe. That is where opportunity and preparation equal luck.


----------



## fburris

deep'we R said:


> Call BASSMASTERS and see,, id bet they still have spots open.



They had some open the other day, you can go to the website to register and it will show if there are open spots. Deep Norman should be fun with a topwater. The spawn should be going on, but you should be able to bust them from the back on a ......


----------



## Mike Harris

speechless33759 said:


> Yeah I can see that...especially after the first day, the leader was apparently a local. Now Chris Lane did great, but I wonder how many spots he knew about before getting there. I'm sure if they brought the tourney to a local lake some of us were familiar with, we'd do well too. Hey deep is it too late to register for the opens?



It absolutely makes a difference on local lakes.  The top 5 of the '06 BASS Open at Lanier was 1) Ryan Coleman, 2) Matt Wilbanks, 3) Trent Gober, 4) Casey Ashley and 5) Paul Marks.  The top 25 was littered with locals.  Cudos to them - they still had to go out and beat the big name sticks that fish the Elites and/or Tour.


----------



## fburris

Mike Harris said:


> It absolutely makes a difference on local lakes.  The top 5 of the '06 BASS Open at Lanier was 1) Ryan Coleman, 2) Matt Wilbanks, 3) Trent Gober, 4) Casey Ashley and 5) Paul Marks.  The top 25 was littered with locals.  Cudos to them - they still had to go out and beat the big name sticks that fish the Elites and/or Tour.



LOL. That is pretty strong, and Paul Marks won the PAA on Lanier last year I think.


----------



## TJBassin

fburris said:


> Chris Lane is awesome. There are a handful of pros that can catch fish in a mud puddle. Even on our own lakes, it would be hard to stay par with them, they just have an instict, KVD and Edwin Evers both have that ability. We have a local, Kip Carter, who has that instict. When you watch thier performances, you can see a definate ability to catch fish in almost any situation. Kip fished this southern open and had 1 fish for 3 pounds the first day, and I was astonished, as he always catches fish. Then he turned around on day two and smacked 21 pounds. He went from like 144 the first day to finishing like 26th for the tournament. So, yea, we can hang with alot of the guys on alot of days, but it is hard to hang at the top against all that competition and GET a check. It is all about getting a check too, as it is hard to compete when you keep finishing one or two spots away from a check. But on a lake you know really well, you can compete, but think about the times you go out on a lake you know really well and still can't catch them sometimes. It is always alot tougher than you think just becasue of all the competition.
> 
> One of the biggest differences I see between a true pro and a weekend angler is the exactness of thier casts. Where I might have twenty do-overs in a day, they might have one, serious! And of course thier presentation looks effortless. In a course of a day, a really good caster might get an additional 300 casts per day versus a regular joe. That is where opportunity and preparation equal luck.



So well said. They lay it in the water with out a trickle. Lot more time on the water. How bad do ya want it. For me I want it but time is not on my side.


----------



## DeepweR

They better look out at Norman,,, ima comin' with guns ablazin' cocked locked and ready to rock!!!!!!


----------

